# Alimentar un motor eléctrico de alterna con baterías de coche



## royromualdo (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola amigos, les cuento, soy nuevo en el foro y mis conocimientos de electrónica son bastante limitados. Me he propuesto un pequeño proyecto y para esto necesito la ayuda de gente experta y creo que en este foro hay gente de mucho nivel. Ojalá me puedan ayudar porque la electrónica me entusiasma mucho.

Mi proyecto es construir un kart movido por un motor eléctrico. De momento sólo tengo el motor, que lo saqué de una vieja máquina que tenía mi padre para desbrozar ramas de árbol. Cuando consiga alimentar el motor con baterías de coche y poder regular la velocidad mediante un pedal ya adquiriré el resto de componentes.

Quizá el motor que tengo no sea el más adecuado, porque es un motor monofásico (no sé si de jaula de ardilla o de rotor devanado http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_eléctrico#Monof.C3.A1sicos ¿hay alguna forma de diferenciarlos a simple vista?) que funciona enchufado a la corriente de un enchufe (220V). Consume 1800w (entiendo que son watios/hora, de nuevo disculpen mi ignorancia). Ya lo he probado y parece dar una gran potencia, lo cual es lógico teniendo en cuenta su propósito inicial, aunque no sé si estará preparado para funcionar de continuo durante media hora o una hora.

He leído que el dispositivo que convierte corriente continua en alterna se llama inversor. He buscado por internet pero los inversores de 12v a 220v de tantos watios parecen demasiado grandes para incluirlos en un kart. Así que quizá deba abandonar la idea de hacerlo con un motor de alterna y hacerlo con uno de continua.

Además luego está el tema de regular la velocidad. En la carrera de informática aprendimos que los motores se pueden regular con PWM pero no sé si esto se puede hacer en motores de alterna, tengo mis dudas. Además no tendría muy claro cómo implementarlo.

Como pueden ver estoy bastante perdido. Si me pueden orientar en este pequeño proyecto les estaré muy agradecido.

PD: sacaré una foto del motor y la subiré por si esto les puede ayudar.


----------



## kuropatula (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola,
Lo que te recomiendo es que no uses un inversor, estos funcionan muy bien pero te acabaria la bateria muy rapidamente. Usa un motor de continua, como dijiste, regula la velocidad por PWM. PWM es solo para continua.
Te recomiendo que utilices un PIC para generar el PWM y vas a necestiar unos MOSFETs para el control de potencia... nada simple, nada.

Cualquier duda pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## RobertRoig (Jun 22, 2010)

si usas un inversor, tampoco te sirve cualquiera, para un motor, tiene que ser de onda sinosuidal (los mas caros)
luego está la eficiencia, que no es del 100%
1800Watt son 2.5cv? el tema es que para arrancar, suelen gastar más, ponle 3kW... tiene sus compicaciones.
con 1800watt puedes salir volando... hay motos electricas pequeñas de 350Watt
tienes que saber que quieres... si tuviera que hacerme un kart eléctrico (yo me estoy haciendo un trike grande) me miraria un motor de este tipo...
http://tncscooters.com/partsdb.php?type=ES
mira aki, y fliparas.
el motor de 48V 1000watts, con soporte (MY1020-B) 94$
el controlador para ese motor (tienes que mirar que sea compatible), unos 30$, y el puño para darle gas, aunque un kart no va con puño... ... 10$ con indicador de carga... piñon.. el que quieras y corona, la que quieras... tienen para ponerle llave de contacto... cargadores para 48V... y listos... con 300$ tienes todo o casi...
son partes de scooter.... puedes ponerle intermitentes si quieres incluso...


----------

